# inverted snow blower on new holland tractor



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

been looking into getting a front mount snowblower for my 1510 new holland tractor (30 hp)
i now they make rear ones, but they just dont seem like the right thing for me, but then i saw the inverted rear blowers on a couple pictures on plowsite and thought with the little back blade that it has on it that i might be better than a front mount. 
What i need a snow blower for is for doing condo driveways, not the roadways. So doing 50 driveways that are 20-30 feet long. Can anyone give me some input on if that is a stupid idea? and if it's not who makes a inverted snowblower for a 30 hp tractor?


----------



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

The pull type blower will work just fine for that. I used to have a NH TC33 with a pull type blower. It was 6' wide. 
There are tons of manufacturers. Agrotrend, Meteor, Smyth, Roberge, Pronovost, Normand, Econor.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

what brand and size do you have in that picture? looks like the size i am looking for


----------



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

That was a six foot smyth blower. It was a little too big for that tractor. I needed 300lbs of front weigh to keep the wheels on the ground. It blew pretty good but a 5 or 5.5 foot might have been a better fit for that tractor as it only had 33 hp. 
The smyth blower was garbage. it did not last one season. I spent more time welding it back together. There are much better brands out there for commercial use. This unit might hold up for residential use ... maybe.


----------

